
Sweden's SKF to shift automation into higher gear as markets flag - Merrill
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-skf-ceo-interview/swedens-skf-to-shift-automation-into-higher-gear-as-markets-flag-idUSKBN1W41LF
======
Merrill
>GOTHENBURG (Reuters) - Swedish engineering company SKF aims to use a demand
slowdown to its advantage, its chief executive said, stepping up an automation
program that has already sent capital expenditure soaring.

...

>The automation of one production channel in Gothenburg in 2016 left 20
workers to run a process that had previously required 100 workers.

